# Any Modders in Ireland



## breachloader (May 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Are there any modders in Ireland?

I can see some posts from guys in the UK, but most modders seem to be in the US.

Is there anyone in southern Ireland or the North modifying lights?

Cheers.

BR


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just saw this thread, I'm not exactly an experienced flashlight builder or modder, but I'm an electronic engineer and have some useful contacts at local machine shops/engineering plants. I'll give anything a go, I'm trying to get into mods and customization at the moment so I can do bits and pieces on new lights of my own in future.

If you need anything drop me a PM and we can discuss it


----------

